# is there a cut score?



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

I am thinking that there will not be much of a scale on this one and that the cut score will be around 56.

I am crossing my fingers that I got a 56.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

me too,

Is the cut score the same regardless of what afternoon test you took?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

I figure it's different between the PM sections


----------



## EL Nica PE (Apr 25, 2006)

More lile 62/80

"It's a [SIZE=14pt]Sicilian[/SIZE] message. It means Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes."


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

Lucca Brazzi is the name of my female's father (Cane Corso - dog)

She make "dem swim wit da feeshes"


----------



## Brimstone (Apr 25, 2006)

> More lile 62/80


How would you know? You didn't even take WR in the afternoon? B)

Seriously, though, I don't understand why I keep seeing those that are saying the cut score would be greater than 56/80. Don't get me wrong -- I know how ELSES or whoever would normalize the score, but I don't see how the minimum passing score would go above 70%.

If the minimum score is normalized above 70%, then why would such an "easy" test be given only to increase the minimum passing score higher than 70%.

My feeling is if you got 56 out of 80 problems correct, then you passed, regardless of the afternoon discipline you chose.

Am I wrong in my thinking?


----------



## EL Nica PE (Apr 25, 2006)

There is not such thing as discipline specific grading curve... :suicide:


----------



## NSEARCH (Apr 26, 2006)

> There is not such thing as discipline specific grading curve... :suicide:


I'd have to agree with El Nica. It takes them 6 weeks to come up with one cut score. Imagine how long it would take them to come up with 5 different ones :suicide:


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

> > There is not such thing as discipline specific grading curve... :suicide:
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree with El Nica. It takes them 6 weeks to come up with one cut score. Imagine how long it would take them to come up with 5 different ones :suicide:


I just hope the ME cut score is low. That's my only hope. I really thought I wasn't going to have a problem. The last two weeks of studying I really turned in on...I was staying up till 4 and 5 AM studying. :suicide: :suicide: :suicide:


----------



## SCPE (Apr 27, 2006)

CERM 9th Ed.

Page xxvi

Lines 5-10

" Nothing in the Modified anghoff method ensures that the cut score will be the same in all depth modules. Thus, each depth module may have a different cut score. ..............Accordingly, the passing rate is different for each depth module."


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

I always thought each depth section had a different cut score as this would be the only fair way. I'm guessing this is one reason it does take so long...

:suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide: :suicide:


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 27, 2006)

:google:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, it's been one whole week since the dreaded day. Seems like it was months ago.

This means only 9-11 more weeks until we get our scores. Ugh.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

9-11 even that number sounds bad!


----------



## SCPE (Apr 28, 2006)

The way I see it is the take to top %60 percent scores and pass them regardless of discipline. Statistics show that about 60% of first time taker pass. If you were smarter than 40 out f 100 people, than you passed.


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope you are correct SCPE. I am still fuming about the first question on the afternoon WR exam. Why would the exam ask you neglect that one fact. I could not solve the problem without solving for that first item. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## SCPE (Apr 28, 2006)

To elborate on my previous post, take the top 60 scores out of 100 for each discipline and pass them. The only thing that throws a wrench in my theory is the repeat takers and how they play into it.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 29, 2006)

I think the mechanical will be much lower than 56...it was really difficult and that?s from all the guys I was talking too after the exam.

Just as a reminder...we can't discuss specific problems or answers on this board. I'm afraid if we do our license will be in jeopardy. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## ILvTigers (May 1, 2006)

I checked the NCEES website and they say there is no curve. Isn't a cut score just like a curve? If there is a cut score, what do you think it will be for transpo?

Thanks


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

I guess it depends on whether or not the "Cut score" is calculated prior to the test or after, if it is after, then It is a "curve" my lawyer friends tell me that if engineers didnt get graded on the curve they wouldnt make as much money...

I also took the transportation and will be happy with the lowest cut score ever granted :cig:

And welcome to the forum...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 1, 2006)

> I guess it depends on whether or not the "Cut score" is calculated prior to the test or after, if it is after, then It is a "curve"  my lawyer friends tell me that if engineers didnt get graded on the curve they wouldnt make as much money...


I don't think it's a "curve" in the traditional sense. My understanding is that they adjust the cut score after the exam to make it comparable to teh base exam that they are comparing it to. So if it's an easier test, you have to get more right to pass. If it's harder, you have to get less right. they don't "curve" it to make sure a certain number of people pass. At least that's the way I understood it.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

that makes senses.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

I don't think they curve it in the traditional sense. From what I've read, it's scaled as others have mentioned.

I don't think they try to pass a certain number each time, but the passing rates sure are similar over the years. I guess that's a good sign of exam consistency.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

> > I guess it depends on whether or not the "Cut score" is calculated prior to the test or after, if it is after, then It is a "curve"  my lawyer friends tell me that if engineers didnt get graded on the curve they wouldnt make as much money...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a "curve" in the traditional sense. My understanding is that they adjust the cut score after the exam to make it comparable to teh base exam that they are comparing it to. So if it's an easier test, you have to get more right to pass. If it's harder, you have to get less right. they don't "curve" it to make sure a certain number of people pass. At least that's the way I understood it.


I know the method you are talking about is the one the NCEES says they follow but it sure is weird how 66% of mechanicals pass every time. Hitting that mark every time seems impossible using the method you speak if. It's hard to say!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 1, 2006)

> I know the method you are talking about is the one the NCEES says they follow but it sure is weird how 66% of mechanicals pass every time. Hitting that mark every time seems impossible using the method you speak if. It's hard to say!


I think VTEnviro is correct. From what little I remember of my college statistics class, there are ways to measure consistancy. Since they are always testing the same areas, it makes sense that would try and be consistent and the passing rates reflect this.


----------



## SCPE (May 1, 2006)

I guess that goes back to my previous post saying that approx. 60% of civils pass each time. I am willing to bet Aprils pass rate is close to that even though the test seemed easier than usual. NCEES wont allow a pass rate of 75%, they just wont. That would bring too much heat on them.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

do you think they adjust the score (as mentioned in Mike's post) after they run the answer sheets through the scantrons or before?


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

I wish they just adjust it.

........ to about 47, yeah.......... that would be nice.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

44 would be better!


----------



## DVINNY (May 11, 2006)

At this point, I'm just hoping for whatever the cut score is to be one point lower than my score.

With pass/fail, I just want to see pass. I don't care if it's by one question or twenty questions.

The certificate doesn't say the score.


----------



## EdinNO (May 11, 2006)

SCPE,

I see what you're saying about not allowing over a 75% pass rate. Does that mean that the cut score is based on a desired pass rate? If this is the case, how do they decide the pass rates for each discipline? Why are they different? For instance, in ME, the pass rate usually stands around 65% for first timers.

Ed


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 11, 2006)

> SCPE,I see what you're saying about not allowing over a 75% pass rate. Does that mean that the cut score is based on a desired pass rate? If this is the case, how do they decide the pass rates for each discipline? Why are they different? For instance, in ME, the pass rate usually stands around 65% for first timers.
> 
> Ed


I really don't think they adjust the cut scores based on passing rates.

Maybe I'm not understanding what you guys are saying, but go look at the pass rates for the last exam. 93% of the Navel Architecture engineers passed. 77% of chemical engineers passed their exam. 78% of controls systems, 73% of environmental and 89% of petroleum.

I think it is what it is. It makes sense that the exams with the largest amount of takers (civil, mech, elect) the % passing probably doesn't change that much just due to the large numbers of people.


----------



## EdinNO (May 11, 2006)

I just thought that SCPE was saying that somehow, a passing percentage is determined per discipline and that NCEES sticks to or near this percentage.

Ed


----------

